# These Dry Eyes are driving me crazy !



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 8, 2018)

I got scared because my vision was going blurry for hours at a time and I couldn't see.  I saw the eye doc and he said it's dry eyes.  He gave me drops and told me to take fish oil.  Well - it sort of helped , but if I stare at my computer or do my stained glass , it still comes back.  It's making me crazy - especially when I have to drive - I can't read the signs or even the license plate of the car in front of me  ! If this has happened to you , do you mind sharing your stories with me ?  Does this EVER go away ?  I even bought a humidifier for the house , but  I don't think it made any difference . Is this permanent ?


----------



## twinkles (Feb 14, 2018)

toomuchstuff--i have dry  eyes also --it feels like sand in them i have 1 that goes blurry--i use systane drops in my eyes  when it starts to bother me


----------



## Olivia (Feb 14, 2018)

Do you have sinus problems? Ever since I had an infected upper tooth on that side of my face and it was bad, face swollen and weird feeling in my nose on that side, I've had stuffy nose every day and dry eyes, but only at night. But it's gotten better, don't know why. But thinking about it, it was better on days where I didn't have stuffiness.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Do you have sinus problems? Ever since I had an infected upper tooth on that side of my face and it was bad, face swollen and weird feeling in my nose on that side, I've had stuffy nose every day and dry eyes, but only at night. But it's gotten better, don't know why. But thinking about it, it was better on days where I didn't have stuffiness.



You may be on to something here I don't have dry eyes (at least I don't think so so) but for some reason my allergies have gone off the charts recently, and my right eye is very blury. they work well together but if I close my left eye I'm hopeless. Seems like when my allergies bother me my right sinus cavity is the one that gets clogged.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 14, 2018)

hey seeker---i also have allergies and sinus problems-my nose dont get stuffy but starts running like someone turned on a spigot(spelling)


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

twinkles said:


> hey seeker---i also have allergies and sinus problems-my nose dont get stuffy but starts running like someone turned on a spigot(spelling)



I have never had them like I do now, not sure whats going on but at Christmas time I got the flu (not tested for but pretty sure) After that it was all down hill. scratchy throat, watery eyes, wheezing. Unreal!  I used to take benadryl but it knocks me out so switched to Zyrtec and it's working for me. I don't like to go into coma mode.


----------



## IKE (Feb 14, 2018)

My eyes were itching and dry back in the spring and after seeing a ophthalmologist she recommended this and it works...... I'm sure other places have it but mama got it for me at Wally World.


----------



## Senex (Feb 14, 2018)

I got the opposite problem, as my eyes are constantly juicing. Had an eye infection, eye doctor had me use these antibiotic drops that cured the infection, but left both eyes dripping every five minutes. Another eye doctor said my tear ducts are blocked. Wants to stick a needle in my eyes to numb them, then "snip" the ducts. That didn't sound good to me so had him give me some eye drops that "might" unclog the ducts, "but probably not". Will know if I got lucky in a couple weeks. Anyway, here's some stuff I found on dry eyes:
http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/dryeye.htm#homeremedies
https://www.webmd.com/eye-health/dry-eyes-home-remedies#1
https://www.aao.org/eye-health/diseases/dry-eye-treatment
https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/315854.php
If your eye drops from the doctor don't work, and the Systane don't either, maybe try the Eyebright herbal eyedrops. I think the name to Google is 'Wisdom of the Ages' Eyebright Drops. My Granny made eyedrops from Euphrasia officinalis all her life, and people would come from surrounding states to buy it.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

I have it too.  Use systane drops and gel drops (at night)  Also the optometrists me about fish oil and to use very warm compresses to unblock the oil ducts in the eyes if they get really dry.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 20, 2018)

I wear contacts and lately find them too uncomfortable to wear for too long. Going to look into the suggestions mentioned.


----------

